# Steilster MTB-Marathon



## rega (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen und sportliche Grüsse

Ich dachte wenn das jemand weiss habt ihr auf dieser Seite sicherlich ne Ahnung. Was meint ihr welches der steilste MTB-Marathon in Deutschland, Österreich oder der Schweiz ist?

Nimmt mich nur Wunder ob ich da was verpasst habe. Der bisherige Marathon welcher im Vergleich zu der Distanz am meisten Hm hat welcher ich kenne ist in Österreich 95km/4400Hm.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## ulilaun (4. Juli 2011)

Sella Ronda Hero, Gröden Italien, 82Km, 4200Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (4. Juli 2011)

ulilaun schrieb:


> sella ronda hero, gröden italien, 82km, 4200hm


fail.


----------



## ]:-> (5. Juli 2011)

Zählen da Marathons die man bergauf prinzipiell noch fahren kann, oder auch die berüchtigten mit den langen Schiebepassagen bergauf?

Also von Km/hm wäre der Ischgl Ironbike noch in der gleichen Region angesiedelt: 79km/3820hm.


----------



## rega (5. Juli 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten

Ich mache keine Regeln  Schiebepassagen zählen natürlich auch. Sella Ronda und Ischgl hören sich schonmal gut an. Interessiert mich auch.

Nimmt mich Wunder ob noch ein andere kommt. Ein längerer als 95/4400 wäre auch noch cool.


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Juli 2011)

rega schrieb:


> Der bisherige Marathon welcher im Vergleich zu der Distanz am meisten Hm hat welcher ich kenne ist in Österreich 95km/4400Hm.



Der KitzalpBike ist auch für mich das heftigste, was ich bis jetzt kenne!


----------



## ]:-> (5. Juli 2011)

Kenne ich nur vom Mythos:
Grand Raid Christalp,

wenn du was längeres suchst: Salzkammergut-Trophy: 211km/7000hm 

Ansonsten soll es noch so regionale Maras in den südlichen Dolos geben, die kurz, aber sacksteil sind. NUr findet man da echt kaum Infos dazu.


----------



## rega (5. Juli 2011)

Ja länge wären cool aber a) müssen das nicht 200km sein und b) wenn schon dann sollen sie eben auch eine gewisse Steilheit besitzen.

Nehmen wir mal die Anzahl Höhenmeter pro km;

KitzAlpBike: 46.32m

Sella Ronda: 51.22m

Ischgl Ironbike: 48.35m

Salzkammergut-Trophy:  33.18

Mir ist bewusst, dass je länger der Marathon meistens auch je weniger steil. Auch wenn ich extrem Respekt habe vor allen die 211km fahren (habe ich noch nie) ich würde gern mal nen steilen haben. Der Grand Raid gehört leider auch nicht wirklich dazu.

Aber eben, wie man sieht ihr kennt euch aus. Ich wünschte einen Marathon so 120/5300. Das wäre cool


----------



## thof (5. Juli 2011)

rega schrieb:


> Ich wünschte einen Marathon so 120/5300. Das wäre cool


Dann nimm die Wanderstiefel


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2011)

ich hab's immer noch nicht verstanden: 
geht's um viele Hm, oder um die steilste steigung?


----------



## rega (5. Juli 2011)

@thof
Mir macht es wie gesagt nichts aus auch mal 20-30 Minuten laufen zu müssen. Musste man beim Kitzalpbike auch.
ABER
es geht auch ohne zu laufen. Die 5300/120 wären ne Steigung von 44.17Hm pro km und das sind weniger als die drei genannten haben. Und übrigens war das ja nur ein Beispiel von mir. Meinst du nicht?

@dubbel
Es geht mir um die Steigung. Wenn ich nur Höhenmeter wollte wäre wie gesagt die Salzkammer ja mehr als genug .
ABER
auch hier, es nimmt mich nur Wunder obs denn noch was längeres als KitzAlpBike gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (5. Juli 2011)

Swiss Bike Master 105 / 4.400  = 41,90
Saalbach 80,44 / 3.678 = 45,72


----------



## M5PWR (5. Juli 2011)

Hm,
ZBC, 197,6km mit 10285 HM =52,05 HM, allerdings in 3 Etappen
macht die Sache auch nicht leichter 

Mein persönlich gefahren steilster Marathon war die letztjährige
Erstausgabe des SellaRondaHero mit gemessenen 81km und 4300 HM.
Da war aber eine Schiebepassage von 45min mit 500 HM drin. 

Grüße,
Maik


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (5. Juli 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hab's immer noch nicht verstanden:
> geht's um viele Hm, oder um die steilste steigung?


 
Fail. Du hast den Unterschied verstanden. Der TE leider nicht.


----------



## Nevibikerin (5. Juli 2011)

rega schrieb:


> @thof
> Mir macht es wie gesagt nichts aus auch mal 20-30 Minuten laufen zu müssen. Musste man beim Kitzalpbike auch.
> ABER
> es geht auch ohne zu laufen. Die 5300/120 wären ne Steigung von 44.17Hm pro km und das sind weniger als die drei genannten haben. Und übrigens war das ja nur ein Beispiel von mir. Meinst du nicht?
> ...



Hey unsere Sportart heißt Radfahren und nicht Radschieben. Es gibt noch nichts ätzenderes als Rad den Berg hoch(oder runter) zu schieben.


----------



## mario1982 (5. Juli 2011)

rega schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten
> 
> Ich mache keine Regeln  Schiebepassagen zählen natürlich auch. Sella Ronda und Ischgl hören sich schonmal gut an. Interessiert mich auch.
> 
> Nimmt mich Wunder ob noch ein andere kommt. Ein längerer als 95/4400 wäre auch noch cool.





Salzkammerguttrophy in BaD gOISERN 211,3 km 7049 hm


----------



## ]:-> (5. Juli 2011)

rega schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Aber eben, wie man sieht ihr kennt euch aus. Ich wünschte einen Marathon so 120/5300. Das wäre cool



Na dann auf zum Grand Raid! Scheint ja wie gemacht für dich:
121km/5430hm http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/DE/Parcours-DE.html
und ne knallharte Schiebepassage gibts gratis dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf17 (5. Juli 2011)

Die schon erwähnte Zilllertal Bike Challenge!

Wenn Du richtig gut sein möchtest, dann fahr die ganzen 10000 Höhenmeter in 3 Tagen.

Wenn Du es "nur" steil möchtest, dann die 3. Etappe als Einzelrennen "Conquerer of the ice"...

52km, 3170 Höhenmeter mit Bergankunft am Gletscher!


----------



## rega (5. Juli 2011)

@naishy
Ja genau, das Bike Masters ist ja noch. Die gleichen hm wie Kitzalpbike aber 10km mehr Distanz.Saalbach klingt auch interessant.

@M5PWR
ZBC, der klingt ja wirklich mal nach extrem viel. Muss ich mir anschauen . Aber das klingt nicht nach wenig. Aber über 50 ist ja wirklich cool. Am SellaRonda 45min schieben. Das ist nicht wenig meiner Meinung nach, Hut ab!

@nevibikerin
Wenn man das Rad in 5-10 Stunden 20-30 Minuten schiebt ist das für mich nicht ätzend. Aber ich verstehe und akzeptiere das dies nicht alle mögen. Manchmal passt der Übergang zu nächstem coolen Stück halt nicht so perfekt. Natur pur...

@mario1982
Das ist ja ne verdammte Entfernung. Aber nur 33Hm pro km mag und kann ich halt ned so.

@]:->
Ich überlege mir dies. Gehst du?

@steppenwolf17
52km mit über 3170Hm. Das gibt ja über 60Hm/km und ist die grösste Zahl die ich bisher gesehen habe. Da gibts immere krassere Sachen .


----------



## ]:-> (6. Juli 2011)

> @]:->
> Ich überlege mir dies. Gehst du?



hehe, also bis du mit dem Thema hier angefangen hast, war das eigentlich kein Thema für mich  
Aber die Woche drauf ist der Ötzi, ich bezweifle dass ich beides verkrafte, außerdem is es so extrem teuer 
...aber irgendwann...


----------



## Rainer_L. (6. Juli 2011)

rega schrieb:


> Am SellaRonda 45min schieben. Das ist nicht wenig


 


Das wird beim Grand Raid nicht reichen...

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Anto (6. Juli 2011)

rega schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal die Anzahl Höhenmeter pro km;


 
KitzAlpBike: 46.32m

Sella Ronda: 51.22m

Ischgl Ironbike: 48.35m

Salzkammergut-Trophy:  33.18

Wehlaberg Bike Marathon: 14,91m


----------



## rega (6. Juli 2011)

@]:->
Die Woche drauf ist auch der Nationalparkmarathon in Scuol. Komm schon, das verkraften wir schon *pfeif* .

@Rainer L.
Hehe du machst einem Mut.

@Anto
Cooler Vergleich. Was natürlich nicht heisst das der Wehlaberg uncool ist. Einfach nicht so mein Stil.


----------



## katko (14. Juli 2011)

MB Race ultra-marathon in Frankreich...

140 km / 6600 Hm 

www.mb-race.com


----------



## Suprarenin (14. Juli 2011)

@Rega: Fährst du den Grand Raid nun dieses Jahr mit?


----------



## rega (26. Juli 2011)

@Suprarenin
Sorry hab die Frage erst jetzt gelesen. Ja, ich werde dort sein. Du?


----------



## kruppstahlbiker (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle.

Habe einen Startplatz fÃ¼r die 93Km Strecke beim Grand Raid ( Cristalp ) abzugeben. Falls da jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden. Leider erstatten die kein Startgeld zurÃ¼ck, kann aber wegen Handgelenkbruch nicht an den Start.
Preis um 60â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (3. August 2011)

hallo

eiger bike challenge 3900 hm 88 km =44,32
http://www.eigerbike.ch/info.php


----------



## Suprarenin (4. August 2011)

rega schrieb:


> @Suprarenin
> Sorry hab die Frage erst jetzt gelesen. Ja, ich werde dort sein. Du?



Ja. Werde mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## rega (4. August 2011)

Ja die EigerBike kenne ich Bautiger. Bin ich aber noch nie gefahren.

Suprarenin, cool. Das wird schon klappen. Welchen Namen hast du? Werde dich dann vielleicht erblicken.

Gruss


----------



## Suprarenin (4. August 2011)

Ich heiße Arnold und werde ein IBC DIMB Trikot tragen.


Gruss


----------



## e.biemold (5. August 2011)

Beim Ischgl Ironbike gibt es 3.000 hm in letzten 50 km 

Bin Samstag wieder dabei 

Habe letzten Samstag den Montafon Marathon gefahren. Ist mit 145 km und 4.400 hm nicht so steil aber sehr schön zum fahren


----------



## rega (22. August 2011)

Gratulation zu deiner Zeit Suprarenin. Aber eigentlich ist das eh egal, wer den Grand Raid durchgestanden hat, weiss das es was grosses erreicht hat.

Hoffentlich hast du die Wärme auch genossen


----------

